# ??Heavyweights 1-32??



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

Hallo MLSers,

iam watching the comments from diff. sources for 1:32 Heavyweight-cars, so i found prototypes :

* TheGAL line comp. => styrene lasercut kit
* Mr.D. Leech => 3D-printer parts
* Mr. P. Thornton => private Aristo-cut
* Mr. Dirk => private Aristo-cut
* Iron Horse comp. => Wood lasercut kit
* Accucraft ??

Is there any actual Information about ??
Thank you for any info and greetings
derPeter


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

derPeter,
I am still experimenting to make sure that 3D is a viable way to go.
It will be a while I think to make sure!
The Accucraft, I believe are coming via Jason Kovac of The Train Department.
Last that I heard, Larry Staver is also working with Wuhu to produce some.
Regards,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## virgal (Sep 25, 2009)

*Update from THE GAL LINE. 9-2016*

Update from THE GAL _LINE_. 9-2016

Heavyweight equipment - 1/32 scale.

All designs are done for the 70’ coach, 70’ observation, 70’ baggage, C&O RPO, 2 axle N&W trucks (laser cut), 3 axle commonwealth trucks (resin cast) under body equipment (air conditioning unit, water tank, battery box air tanks all resin cast) MRS-GAL roof components. The computer controlled rivet embossing equipment is up and running and producing satisfactory results.

Availability time line. The roof components and the 3 axle commonwealth truck masters came out perfect (3D printed). The resin castings from those masters did not. The molds and resin materials are currently being re-evaluated and will be re-made. I am looking to have the problems squared away by the first of next year.

The development of an 80ft Pullman and Pennsy P70 coach has been pushed out until the resin problems have been resolved.

The above mentioned cars are rather extensive building projects and will be available on a limited basis.

Below is a picture of a N&W RPO done by Ross-RP3 and an engineering test sample of the 70’ observation with the resin cast roof, trucks and underbody components.

Additional 1/32 passenger consist car designs can be found on this thread. http://forums.mylargescale.com/42-news/62906-new-project-designs-gal-line-2016-a.html

Alan - _THE GAL LINE _ [email protected]


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm curious, what kind of problems did you have with the castings? If you'd rather not say, that's fine. But I might be able to help.


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

Hallo again,
thanks to Mr. Leech + Mr. Alan for quick info, so lets come the winter and i have to be patient.. 

greetings derPeter


----------



## virgal (Sep 25, 2009)

Burl

I will fill you in off line. I don't want to hijack this thread.

Alan


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

DerPeter,
No idea how my name got on your list. I have never done any 1/32nd heavyweights.


----------

